# My Latest creation! I may have to patent this one



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

The time has come to unveil my latest project. I can't think of a better bunch of guys to possibly appreciate it, so I'll let you all have first peek.

I'm sure most of you have heard of an abacus? I have labored mightily, and brought forth........ The Beeracus!

Let me explain the operation for those of you who might be underage or otherwise alcoholically challenged. When you wake up (or get off work for those of you who are picky about such things) put your first brew in the koozie to keep cold, and when you replace it with fresh one, slide one of the green beads down. After the first sixpack is toast, Slide the5 green ones back up and move a black one down. Repeat as necessary. When you get to the tan bead, you will know that you need to get another case out of the cabinet and put it in the fridge to get cold (and that you might want to let Mama drive if you need to go anywhere)

Should you wander off and get lost, you could unravel it into about 50 feet of 550 paracord, if you really needed to. (of course then your beer would get warm faster 

You could also remove the beer can and pull the drawstring closed, to keep your papers, lighter and hemostats all together.

I'm thinking that if I could figure how to bulk ship these things down Unda on the cheap, I should make a fortune


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful Job J.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool but I have to tell you this is not a new idea Stormdrane did similar awhile back









Nice pouch all the same









http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/2010/08/woven-and-half-hitched-paracord-pouch.html


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, I know it's not a genuinely new idea. Actually, I emailed stormdrane to ask him if he ever did a can koozie out of a single turks head knot right before I did this one to see if he had any hints. He said he didn't really like to do TH's that large and that he had never tried it. I sorta figured it out by trial and error. Actually the bead counter idea is not original either for that matter. The original concept is used by the army (among others) to count paces so you can determine distance traveled when doing land navigation exercises. Kevin over at paracordist.com did a beer counter on his site too. I just sorta combined the two concepts as a joke. The TH knot does make for a nice tight koozie though, and I made another single weave version that is more open that works better as a pouch with a simple single knot drawstring, and it might actually replace my old Doc Marten bag as an ammo pouch.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce job, I am having problems with it though.

1. Who gives a can of beer a chance to get warm?
2. Is it really necessary to know when your fridge is running low? As long as the wife keeps bringing them cold I can care less









LGD


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

good job jskeen i cant even make a monkey fist lol


----------

